# Iodine?



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know how to get iodine out of white fur?? Recent vet visit left spots and I can't get them out even with whitening shampoo


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

No idea but I found this:

http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080618193818AAlIP9A

Good luck!

This is for tear stains but who knows it might work on iodine: milk of magnesia + peroxide + cornstarch


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks The spots are kind of growing on me. Maybe I'll just do a full body iodine dip so they blend LOL


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> Thanks The spots are kind of growing on me. Maybe I'll just do a full body iodine dip so they blend LOL


I vote for tie-dye  j/k...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good Idea! It is very hard to get staining out I have been trying for a couple months on zoeys beard. I read hydrogen pro oxide medical grade works like pro oxide on hair. let me know if you find anything that works!


----------

